# 4-flange percussion caps



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I am in need of a tin, or even a partial tin of 4-flange musket percussion caps. Any brand as long as they are not "reenactment" grade like the CCI.
If any you guys got a few to spare(of course I don't mean for free), let me know. I bought a new(older) muzzy and need to go try it out. Many thanks


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll look in my ML box and see what I have. If I do have any, they would be pretty old though. May not even go "POP". If I have some, I'll "test" one out in the backyard.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> I'll look in my ML box and see what I have. If I do have any, they would be pretty old though. May not even go "POP". If I have some, I'll "test" one out in the backyard.


Thanks Taxidermist, I got on here first thing this morning to say that I found some up in a little Black Powder shop in Washington and will pick them up next week when I am up there hunting turkeys. Thanks a million for your efforts anyway. 
This whole hording of ammo and reloading components is just so stupid. These guys are just setting up the entire industry for a permanent price increase. Prices very seldom go down much once they go up.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Found some...thanks guys for looking.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Glad you found some. I didn't see any in my "box" so I had to have tossed them. I was going to let you know that I have found them on the web from time to time.


----------

